# Moritz Sport and Marine Tourney



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Does anyone Know the results-weights and the winning technique.I bet it was trolling cranks.


----------



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

I work with a guy who took fifth place in the tournament. He had a weight of 25#s and he was pitching jigs in 4-5 feet of water. Winning weight was 29#s. The fish are definately there.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I have never fished a tournament before(I'd like to start),I was wondering if these river tournaments are catch and release or not.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Here's the top 5

1. 29.58 
2. 29.40
3. 26.51
4. 26.18
5. 25.75

Biggest fish of the tourny was 10.40 lbs
There was 541 fish weighed in for a total of 1224 lbs.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

ND decoy said:


> Here's the top 5
> 
> 1. 29.58
> 2. 29.40
> ...


A group of bud's took third place. I guess they had a fish on that would have taken them to the top, but your never at the top unless you catch the fish...


----------

